# Rookie



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow! Been sitting here for last 45 minutes overwhelmed with all the information at hand! With that being said I am interested in setting up a decent home theatre system. I have a Samsung 61" DLP tv that is in a Living Room with all Tile and one wall is solid native Texas stone. I was thinking of getting a Denon AVR789 and a PS3 (Blue Ray player is good from what I hear) but the speakers decision is driving me crazy. I first thougt about the wireless speakers for the rear but I haven't heard anything good about that set up and now I have been looking into the Yamaha Digital Sound Bar but is so expensive. Just looking for some knowledge ..............:hail:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



mikeflowersintexa said:


> I first thougt about the wireless speakers for the rear but I haven't heard anything good about that set up and now I have been looking into the Yamaha Digital Sound Bar but is so expensive. Just looking for some knowledge ..............:hail:


Couple of questions:
1) Are you looking to get a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 system???

2) How big is your room???

3) Most important ....What is your budget??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The room is 20 by 32. My budget is somewhat negotiable .... I was thinking $2k ...
As far as the speakers are concerned, I just don't know! I was trying to avoid speaker wires
and trying to avoid wall mounting. onder:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mikeflowersintexa said:


> The room is 20 by 32. My budget is somewhat negotiable .... I was thinking $2k ...
> As far as the speakers are concerned, I just don't know! I was trying to avoid speaker wires
> and trying to avoid wall mounting. onder:


That's a big room ...:yes:

I read a lot of good things about  SVS ,  Axiom ,  JBL L series (specially L880, 890, 820)  ...just to mention a few.

Speaker wires can be hiden and you can also use stands if you don't want to hang them on the wall :yes:


----------



## pocho (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm on a budget and aquired energy satelites with a center channel which I found rather small for a center speaker. also picked up a xl s10 sub awhile back. I didn't want to but drilled wholes in my walls to run speaker wires and wire from my htpc.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is that $2k for the speakers,.... or for ???


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Right now there is a very good deal on Energy speakers: C-300 5.1 Home Theater System. $498
Last month it was: EMP Tek HTP-351T for $689
before that seems like AV123 had a 1/2 price sale.

Point being, there are some great deals to be had if you have a little patience and are willing to look for the best deal.


----------

